# Teco Saturn Boom Questions



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone have any experience in owning, using, or repairing the Teco Saturn booms? I'm lookin at an f700 with the teco saturn and have heard it's decent, and some say they went out of biz and parts can barely be had at altec, inc. and are pricey? Any info is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## motor (Sep 10, 2008)

Sent you a PM as well Clearview.


----------



## mckeetree (Sep 10, 2008)

You know, asking about some model or brand of equipment here really doesn't make much sense because people just keep going until somebody says what they want to hear. I mean, what do I know about aerial lifts??? I have only been running them for 28 years. Only owned ten or so brands of them in the past 22 years. I am probably not even qualified to pick out a bucket cover.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Sep 10, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> You know, asking about some model or brand of equipment here really doesn't make much sense because people just keep going until somebody says what they want to hear. I mean, what do I know about aerial lifts??? I have only been running them for 28 years. Only owned ten or so brands of them in the past 22 years. I am probably not even qualified to pick out a bucket cover.


That's good for you. Sounds like you know it all, so i'll try to remember that!


----------



## Ghillie (Sep 11, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> You know, asking about some model or brand of equipment here really doesn't make much sense because people just keep going until somebody says what they want to hear. I mean, what do I know about aerial lifts??? I have only been running them for 28 years. Only owned ten or so brands of them in the past 22 years. I am probably not even qualified to pick out a bucket cover.




Hmmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## B-Edwards (Sep 11, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> You know, asking about some model or brand of equipment here really doesn't make much sense because people just keep going until somebody says what they want to hear. I mean, what do I know about aerial lifts??? I have only been running them for 28 years. Only owned ten or so brands of them in the past 22 years. I am probably not even qualified to pick out a bucket cover.



I am willing to fly down this Febuary and help you pick out a bucket cover, if you pay for the flight.


----------



## mckeetree (Sep 11, 2008)

B-Edwards said:


> I am willing to fly down this Febuary and help you pick out a bucket cover, if you pay for the flight.



Ha! I might take you up on that.


----------

